# Nokia C5 or Nokia 5230?



## pritishchakraborty (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm really really confused in which one to buy. Both are almost of same price.. so price tag for both is not an issue. I know the differences and similarities. But whenever I consider C5, another half of brain says 'Touchscreen is the time'. Also being good in typing, gives an edge on typing on QWERTY screen of 5230 (in landscape mode). And when I start considering 5230, the reliability, sleekness, and 3.2 MP camera of C5 diverge my mind again. Problem is I'm okay in T9 too. 

So, I request the g33ks here to give their opinion and reason for my buy. I'll be really grateful.
-Regards


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2010)

For me the screen size was the deciding factor, I went for 5230 (bought just 10 days back). I was confused between 5230 and e63, I really like qwerty keypad. but then I realised that even with the smaller screen & much lower resolution, e63 feels bigger in handling, so it was 5230 for me. If you want to do any kind of reading (ebooks or articles on the web) on your phone, 5230 is the way to go.
However, buying a touchscreen (resistive) is a bit risky as it is more prone to damages than a keypad and you'll always have to care more for your phone. Capacitives are safer, but then, capacitives are expensive too. I'm sure many people will disagree with this point!
Another plus point of 5230 is the accelerometer, it gives some very good gaming experiences, if you are interested in those. But you lose out on the secondary camera and hence video calling.

In the end, it really has to be your own decision depending upon what you are interested in and what you are not. For me, one major point which help me decide was that I wanted to read books of Jules Verne which are not at all available in the market, but there is no copyright on them, so they are available on gutenberg. So i thought I'd read them on my phone. Now tell me, if I would have asked someone else to make a decision for me, could he have considered such specific interests of mine?
We can only list the pros & cons of each phone, which incidentally, you already know. So go ahead and make a decision.

P.S.: Don't take the camera too seriously, 3.2mp is not good enough for any serious shhoting & after a year you would be thinking _"when was the last time I used the phone's camera!"_

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

this might help you in making a decision Nokia C5 vs. Nokia 5230 - GSMArena.com


----------



## pritishchakraborty (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for reply!
I'll go with 5230.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2010)

my pleasure
I assure you, you won't regret buying it. Do try the GPS and apps like X-plore, sports tracker, step counter, labyrinth touch, resco bubbles, tune wiki, DJVU reader, UC browser, gravity, fring and you would know why I write this. In short, a touch screen gives a much better user experience, that's why the most popular iPhone and android devices are all touchscreens.

If you need any help with apps and games, post here or pm me, always ready to help


----------



## pentiumlover (Jul 8, 2010)

Better go for 5230 . Screen size of C5 is small .

C5 looks more like an upgrade to 5320 express music . 

Just keep in mind charm of touch screen loses within month and with S60 V5 you would more or less want to go back to a phone with keypad .

If  smartphone not a requirement then  go for SE Hazel .

_ 'Touchscreen is the time'. Also being good in typing, gives an edge on typing on QWERTY screen of 5230 (in landscape mode).

_Even i felt like this before purchasing 5800  . 
Though big screen is good for Web Browsing .


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 8, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> For me the screen size was the deciding factor, I went for 5230 (bought just 10 days back). I was confused between 5230 and e63, I really like qwerty keypad. but then I realised that even with the smaller screen & much lower resolution, e63 feels bigger in handling, so it was 5230 for me. If you want to do any kind of reading (ebooks or articles on the web) on your phone, 5230 is the way to go.
> However, buying a touchscreen (resistive) is a bit risky as it is more prone to damages than a keypad and you'll always have to care more for your phone. Capacitives are safer, but then, capacitives are expensive too. I'm sure many people will disagree with this point!
> Another plus point of 5230 is the accelerometer, it gives some very good gaming experiences, if you are interested in those. But you lose out on the secondary camera and hence video calling.
> 
> ...



This is one of the most detailed and useful reply I've come across in a long time...
My BSNL broadband has been giving me a lot of troubles lately so I'm doing all my online activities through the 3.2" screen on vodafone live!...something I never considered while buying...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the appreciation!!!

Why doesn't this forum have rep points


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 9, 2010)

hey even look for 5235 just around 1k more .. exactly 5235= RS 8700 @ nokia priority

same as 5230 with little better camera and display
+ much better box contents.. It also comes with music(12 month free music downloads)
good earphones (wh-701), usb cable, 2 gb card (usefull if u don't have 1)..

that box contents is worth that extra money

I bought one yesterday .. let me know if any questions about it ...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know if the quality of 5235 earphone is better or not, but I did get data cable & 2GB mem card with my 5230


----------



## pritishchakraborty (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks again @Cool Buddy  . And thanks @pentiumlover for pointing out the usage issue. @clmlbx I dont' really think that going with 5235 is a good idea. As far I know, 5230 & 5235 has same earphones and apart from that the only thing in favor-ism to 5235 is it's 1 year license to Ovi Music which I don't really require and price increases by almost 1k. The problem here is, Priority dealers dont' have 5230 and just offering 5235.. let's hope other stores have.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 11, 2010)

Actually I think prices had fallen a bit too much for Nokia's liking and 5235 was just a way of increasing the price of 5230. Get it as quickly as you can or you might not get 5230 at all later on. I also did not get 5230 in the all famous mobile store. They were trying to sell me 5235. they told me that 5230 was priced at Rs. 8300 & 5235 @ Rs. 8600, there was a price difference of only 300 . thank god I knew that 5230 was priced around 7500, so I didn't fall for his trick.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 11, 2010)

well it's ur choice and earphones was not the reason I bought 5235.. I got to know it had better camera and display quality by mobile store and nokia priority executives and most importantly by users who r using it and found the difference read many reviews. check that at Gsmarena..


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 11, 2010)

My vote is for 5230. Numeric Keypad is obsolete, the whole world is moving into touchscreen, keypad is of 1970s tech. Only people who believe in hard work over smart work believe in keypad over touchscreen. So go for 5230.


----------



## nmenon (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been using a 5230 for nearly 5 months now. The extra real estate on screen is worth it, especially with the browser doing quite well with most normal webpages since it has flash. The on screen keypad is quite good once you get used to tapping lightly as opposed to pressing a key, with the T9 you can achieve speeds close to those on a normal keypad. The GPS works well and music playback is good though the headset I got (WH 102), in February when the 5230 was temporarily unavailable at most stores, lacks punch and is nearly useless in a noisy environment as I found out recently while travelling by sleeper (non A/C) in a train in Kerala. I feel the 5230 makes a better choice, the cameras not being of much consequence anyway 'coz 2MP or 3.2MP doesn't make much of a difference in terms of quality in a phone esp. Nokias, so far only the N73 has had decent camera performance of the Nokias with 3.2MP cameras. I say go for the 5230. 

PS: A touch screen is fun to use, and the accelerometer is fun for gaming (I got Raging Thunder from mobile9, its an absolute hoot to play). On a touch screen what you touch is what you get, faster than scrolling through menus in a keypad based phone.


----------



## rigved123 (Jul 13, 2010)

my suggestion would be you opt for C5 considering two factors - 
1) C5 has a keypad, unlike 5230 which doesnt. Therefore C5 will definitely have a longer life compared to a touchscreen phone.
2) Price.... though C5 is costly, its quite fast as its got 128 mb of ram and runs on symbian.....

M also happy to hear that its now launched in India -
Nokia C5 Mid-Range Phone, launched in India, Price - Rs. 7,999 | Tech News


----------



## hemanth1 (Jul 13, 2010)

how to make money dude plz help me out knowplz reply

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

can u tel me which media player supports for 5233 which should be signed

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

i want to know whic softwares supports for 5233 for video player which is fully cracked


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> my pleasure
> I assure you, you won't regret buying it. Do try the GPS and apps like X-plore, sports tracker, step counter, labyrinth touch, resco bubbles, tune wiki, DJVU reader, UC browser, gravity, fring and you would know why I write this. In short, a touch screen gives a much better user experience, that's why the most popular iPhone and android devices are all touchscreens.



Amazing list of stuff for the phone you have written +1 +1 !!



> If you need any help with apps and games, post here or pm me, always ready to help



+1 again !!



Cool Buddy said:


> thanks for the appreciation!!!
> 
> Why doesn't this forum have rep points



You don't need any rep points here- members get to know each other very well like I remember your ID  !!


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 14, 2010)

rigved123 said:


> 1) C5 has a keypad, unlike 5230 which doesnt. Therefore C5 will definitely have a longer life compared to a touchscreen phone.


 
Where did you get that from? If touchscreen handsets have shorter life compared to old keypad, why would this whole world move into touch screen?


----------



## johnbrown78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Buddy   , why don’t you try Nokia 5230 its gr8 phone as am using it and yet no probs   in this phone…..


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 19, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Where did you get that from? If touchscreen handsets have shorter life compared to old keypad, why would this whole world move into touch screen?



A bit late, I was away.
Actually it's somewhat correct, resistive touchscreens are not very reliable in the long run, they are prone to damages and don't respond well after sometime. But not all phones are like that, Nokia is a company of repute and one expects good quality stuff from them. I have seen my friend using moto rokr for 3 years without problems, one of the first phones without a keypad. So if one uses it with a bit of care it can last long.
However, all this is not a matter at all with capacitive screens, they are very reliable and over all much better to use.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> A bit late, I was away.
> Actually it's somewhat correct, resistive touchscreens are not very reliable in the long run, they are prone to damages and don't respond well after sometime. But not all phones are like that, Nokia is a company of repute and one expects good quality stuff from them. I have seen my friend using moto rokr for 3 years without problems, one of the first phones without a keypad. So if one uses it with a bit of care it can last long.
> However, all this is not a matter at all with capacitive screens, they are very reliable and over all much better to use.



Moro Rokr was one of the coolest phones..I ever used in my life..specially the Custom firmwares/features..I still have it as a brick phone due to my own mistakes !!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 20, 2010)

I liked moto rokr though I didn't use it much as I was not familiar with touchscreens & didn't want to mess with my friend's phone. The sound quality was excellent on the bundled headphones. I definitely hope that my nokia touchscreen will perform well for at least 2 years. However, if someone is too bothered by the risk, he can go in for extended warranty. Planet M offers 1 year extended warranty for around 200-300. The price will be 100 bucks more than the normal market price. So ou have to pay 300-400 bucks for 1 year extended warranty, not bad if they cover damages to the touchscreen. I am not sure though, if this is available all over India or just Kolkata. In fact, I don't even know if Planet M is a nation wide chain or is present just in Kolkata.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> I liked moto rokr though I didn't use it much as I was not familiar with touchscreens & didn't want to mess with my friend's phone. The sound quality was excellent on the bundled headphones. I definitely hope that my nokia touchscreen will perform well for at least 2 years. However, if someone is too bothered by the risk, he can go in for extended warranty. Planet M offers 1 year extended warranty for around 200-300. The price will be 100 bucks more than the normal market price. So ou have to pay 300-400 bucks for 1 year extended warranty, not bad if they cover damages to the touchscreen. I am not sure though, if this is available all over India or just Kolkata. In fact, I don't even know if Planet M is a nation wide chain or is present just in Kolkata.


 

I've seen in Nokia customer care, they were offering the option of extended warranty. But you can only apply for it before your warranty expires


----------



## fones_uk (Jul 20, 2010)

To clear   out you confusion of what phone you want to buy visit   Nokia C5 Mobile Phone, Nokia C5 Price, Nokia C5 Review, Nokia C5 Specs - Fones


----------



## crapface (Jul 20, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> hey even look for 5235 just around 1k more .. exactly 5235= RS 8700 @ nokia priority
> 
> same as 5230 with little better camera and display
> + much better box contents.. It also comes with music(12 month free music downloads)
> ...



Hey i just bought my Nokia 5235 and want to activate my ovi music unlimited, anyone has any idea on this????


----------



## tan123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi 
I think you go for Nokia 5230 beacese these phone have huge features like :


3.2” 16-million colour touchscreen display
ARM 11 434 MHz CPU, 128MB RAM
2MP camera
Standard 3.5mm audio jack
GPS receiver with A-GPS functionality and Ovi maps integration
Advanced connectivity options including 3G and GPRS
Symbian S60 5th edition operating system
Virtual on-screen QWERTY
Comprehensive music player with good audio quality
Two changeable battery covers with retail box.
Thanks 

                                              LG Cosmos phone
                                              samsung seek sprint


----------



## sughreev (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello friends I am confused Between Nokia 5235 and 5230, I can't found Nokia 5230 on market, and the seller says 5235 is better then 5230 in looks and others, what you guys recommend to me.


----------



## ravi.xolve (Jul 23, 2010)

Even I am confused. The 600 MHz CPU of C5 looks great and the durability of touchscreen is apprehensive too.

However the screen size of 5230 and accelerometer is undeniable advantage.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 23, 2010)

there are advantages and disadvantages of both models, for example, you get a secondary camera for video calling on c5 which isn't there on 5230/5235. also 3.2MP camera vs 2MP. But you lose out on the screen size. Accelerometer is a fun feature, but nothing which you should consider while making a decision. If you are considering any type of reading or web browsing on your phone, 5230/5235 will be better. It is better for viewing pictures and videos too because of its large screen and high resolution. take a call. Personally, I like to be able to touch an icon directly instead of pressing multiple keys to get there.


----------



## sughreev (Jul 27, 2010)

I prefer nokia 5235 more because of looks, i amusing this phone, its great phone touch is very nice and responsive, also it comes with ovi music unlimited so i can download multiple songs from ovi music store for 1 year...i found lots of interesting albums, religious and other music at 1 place... an i think its much better to download different categories music at one place, like, hollywood, bollywood, religious, different language music.


----------



## crapface (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey i was download 200 songs from ovi music store, but after resetting my phone's settings those all songs are not working in my phone... need suggestion???? I have nokia 5235...


----------



## Firecaster (Aug 16, 2010)

crapface said:


> Hey i was download 200 songs from ovi music store, but after resetting my phone's settings those all songs are not working in my phone... need suggestion???? I have nokia 5235...




Hey just sync your phone with ovi player music list then it will automatically works on your phone...


----------



## crapface (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for your help firecaster, it’s really a good information, I just sync my phone with ovi player and all the songs automatically added on my playlist.


----------



## kool (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> A bit late, I was away.
> Actually it's somewhat correct, resistive touchscreens are not very reliable in the long run, they are prone to damages and don't respond well after sometime. But not all phones are like that, Nokia is a company of repute and one expects good quality stuff from them. I have seen my friend using moto rokr for 3 years without problems, one of the first phones without a keypad. So if one uses it with a bit of care it can last long.
> However, all this is not a matter at all with capacitive screens, they are very reliable and over all much better to use.




N97 of my friend dropped accidently and its screen cracked from corner. Now he is unable to use both corner touch of cell. He use QWERTY keypad to access his mobile.


----------

